# Deleted my facebook account



## Mrpopular1989 (May 26, 2014)

Just no point anymore of being on there.

Nobody posted, fewer than 100 friends, looked embarrassing.


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

well done it sucks anyway


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Well done .

I've had happier times in real life , than I've had on the Internet .


----------



## bson1257 (Jun 20, 2011)

Facebook is almost 10 years old and I think its starting to lose its appeal. I will probably delete my account soon.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats. Facebook sucks. All it does is lower your self-esteem. There's nothing to be gained there except superficiality.


----------



## Mrpopular1989 (May 26, 2014)

Agree totally!


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

I deleted mine a while ago. Like you I had under 100 friends, most of which was just relatives. Then you see the people with 2000 friends and you fell bad. How can someone even have 2000 friends?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

gregs said:


> I deleted mine a while ago. Like you I had under 100 friends, most of which was just relatives. Then you see the people with 2000 friends and you fell bad. How can someone even have 2000 friends?


by adding every single person that sends them a friend request.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Mrpopular1989 said:


> Just no point anymore of being on there.
> 
> Nobody posted, fewer than 100 friends, looked embarrassing.


The old FB suicide. And nobody will notice and/or miss you.

Oh man I have like 2 people from real life that I send a text to on FB, and thats just business or asking about some girl. I have about 10 old friends listed on there, and a few from on here (SAS).

I stopped linking to stuff tho, its just for chat and future girls. I guess some girls will look at my FB and think I must be a real loser...well I do have problems :no


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

haha I thought of doing the same today!
guess it'll have to wait.
in the mean time,
I'm boycotting it. just leaving my acc there to rott. as it's been doing,


----------



## MrNormal (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm coming to terms with this now. Facebook does lower your self esteem. I only used it to contact old friends and family, but i can just text family now. Other than that i don't use it. It's a waste of time. Hmm.. Yeah, I'll delete it tonight.


----------



## Jamie22 (Feb 16, 2013)

gregs said:


> I deleted mine a while ago. Like you I had under 100 friends, most of which was just relatives. Then you see the people with 2000 friends and you fell bad. How can someone even have 2000 friends?


They don't have 2000 friends, what people do is, they sit and press "Add Friend" on every person who has a mutual friend with them or they accept everyone who sends them a friend request. Sadly, a lot of people who have Facebook see it as a popularity contest weather they admit it or not.

People just crave to appear social, otherwise they feel like their life must be worthless or something.


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

I never actually joined FB or any other social network for that matter. What the hell would the point be! Posting pics of my room everyday, or when Im chilling with my homies (Mum n Dad) haha.
I went to high school in the 90s before everyone had a mobile phone, and I finished college in '05 just before the social media thing exploded. I can only imagine what its like for someone with SA to try to get by in this environment now. My old school bus is now full of kids with smartphones, taking selfies and showing each other pics of their nights out etc. Nightmare!


----------



## Nekromaur (Jun 5, 2014)

Thinking of deleting mine too, it seems to be a form of torture to people like me with no social life; ie people showing off how many friends they have with pictures of nights out and how happy they are with their partners, I know most of it is false and not a true representation of real life but it doesn't make me feel great, especially signing on after a day or two and not having a single msg or notification from anyone on it....what's the point, eh?


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm thinking on deleting mine too. Facebook is just a way to make everyone's boring lives seem entertaining. I have under 100 friends and don't even really talk to them. So I don't think you could call em friends, more like old acquaintances I never talk to anymore. Also another thing that gets on my nerves is the people you may know feature. I hate seeing the recommended people on the side, and then yourself being on the side when someone's looking on the other end. Because now it just makes meeting new people awkward or running into others. Like you meet a girl and instantly recognize her from your recommendations and you know all about her before even talking to her. That's creepy, but facebook makes it possible.The conversation would be extremely awkward, it would be like hey sorry to read about that you broke up with your boyfriend. She's like how'd you know that I'm not friends with you on FB. And it's like well your FB isn't private so I just randomly check it once a week and that was a good selfie you took this morning.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Recently deleted mine. I figure if they're really friends and they care, they can call/text/e-mail. It seriously is so freeing. I used to use the excuse of "oh but so many people share really great links and articles!" but that's such a dumb excuse I mean I can go online and I have a news app (flipboard) that is so much better and I can filter it the way I like and less chance of me seeing things that don't really interest me.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I deleted mine like a year ago, no one uses it that much. in fact I've deleted most of my social media.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

I've deleted my facebook plenty of times in the past. Couldn't handle it. Still can't, really. I have got one now because I was starting to ****ing lose my mind with not knowing what others are doing in their lives or being present from a distance. But I've got like 60 people on there and still don't post. Sigh.

There can be good and bad in FB. Good luck. <3


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

I have one. I only have like 5 people lol . I dont have my pic thou maybe thats why i dont feel so conscious about it . I feel having a facebook with full pictures would be a good challenge for someone with SA.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

I just wonder about people with 2000 friends. Do they even know theses so called friends. 

One best friend would be worth 10,000 so called friends.


----------



## DarkFox (Mar 13, 2014)

I love Facebook, it's way better than all the other social medias, it's basically Kik, Instagram, Twitter, Snapchat, and Vine all rolled into one. It's literally the only social media I will ever use. All the others are stupid and pointless when Facebook has all those capabilities. 

I would have been your friend. :3


----------



## dharana (May 29, 2013)

Such a great thread. I totally agree! People curate an image of themselves that is totally selective and unrealistic. I quit FB a few months ago and am far happier. The two times I've gone back on to see if I shoudl re-join, it has been nothing but the same old garbage: people humble-bragging, complaining, posting innanity, and sharing stupid quotes with photos of sunsets in the background. It has the potential to be such a useful tool, but it's wasted on narcissists. Well done and stay away - you'll feel better!


----------



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

Facebook is useless time waster which gives people who are not perfect or dumb mental problems. It was useful in the beginning... now its just another 9gag with more functions.


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Mar 9, 2011)

I use it to keep in touch with old friends. However that's only when I want too. I try my best not to log in, it's depressing.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

i hardly use my FB which is pretty much a blank page anyway. I wish this was never invented hate it so so much : /


----------



## Dewdlz (Jan 17, 2014)

Really? Wow I did too, that's why I'm here lol. I had 11 friends and I never added randoms, just mainly family. No worries, they won't miss me.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I deleted mine about 4 years ago. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

I deleted my FB account over a year ago. I went through about a month of withdrawal, and then I realized how good it was to be free from it. In my opinion, it always seemed to do more to split up relationships than to bring people together. From people arguing about politics, to people spying on each other, or married people hooking up with old high school friends, it was just a disaster. I had a childhood friend on FB who was constantly posting provocative pictures of herself. She's in her thirties and is a mother now, but still finds time to take ten "selfies" (a word I despise) a day. She posted several times a day how much she "loves her hubby" and how great her house is. It's just pathetic. Everything she did on FB was to get a compliment from somebody. It was constantly: "Look at me and how fabulous my life is!" But the last time she and I really talked several years ago, she was in counseling and on the brink of divorce and foreclosure. Facebook is just a big sham, with nearly everyone pretending to be something they're not.

I never had more than 50 or 60 friends, and many of them were online friends from various communities where I was active. Once my family started showing up on FB, however, I knew it was time to run for good. I didn't want them spying on me. Life has been better without FB.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrpopular1989 said:


> Just no point anymore of being on there.
> 
> *Nobody posted, fewer than 100 friends, looked embarrassing.*


Were you active on Facebook? Did you like or comment on other people's pictures and statuses? I've found that being more active on FB often leads to more activity on your own FB profile.

I really love FB; it's a convenient and easy way to keep in touch with long-distance friends and other acquaintances.


----------

